# Anybody know if you can enable 50Hz playback on Samsung plasmas through the service menu?



## paulster (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got a couple of Samsung plasmas which, being US models, are limited to NTSC and 24fps framerates, whereas the European equivalents support NTSC, 24fps as well as PAL framerates.

Since I moved from the UK I've got a small portion of my collection in PAL (mostly TV stuff that was originally shot at 50i) and I'm having to framerate-convert it at the moment to get it to play, which isn't ideal.

I haven't delved into the service menu of the Samsungs since I don't want to get all my settings reset by doing so, but does anybody know whether there's an option hidden away in there to enable the playback of native 50i or 50p PAL content?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am almost positive that US models do not offer PAL capability. Many of the European TV's and DVD/BDP's both offer it as Region 1/A DVD's and Blu-ray's are almost universally released earlier and for far less than the European video market. In addition, there are many Movies and TV Series that are never released there. Whereas in the US Multiregion DVD/BD Players are a niche market at best.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

